# What to do with your life



## kokomojoe (Feb 25, 2013)

So I figured a lot of people on the site could relate to this. As much as I hate planning ahead and thinking about getting a real job, I've come to the realization that I'll have to eventually. I like to try to "live in the now" and not stress out too much about the future but it's kinda hard not to. The only things that do captivate my interests are the types of things that make it really difficult to make a living on; like writing, art, etc. I'm not trying to sell out and do some shit I hate for the rest of my life either. This semester of school is pretty much going as shitty as possible and I'm just getting general shit done and haven't fully committed to any major yet. BASICALLY, I'm just asking those of you who do have real jobs or are in the process of getting one, how did you figure out what you wanted to do with your life and what advice do you have?


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 26, 2013)

I am a tattoo artist, but I am just as happy stealing food in the jungles of Costa Rica as I am playing my Xbox 360 for the rest of my life. There is a social stigma of failure in society if you end your life not having much monetary gain or some sort of certificate saying you did this or that you are a failure but if going to school and getting a job is inevitable in your mindset then embrace the path your on. Its only selling out to 16 year olds, real people who live their lives TOTALLY undomesticated do not give a fuck what you do with yours because they are not in it for anything other than themselves. Do what makes you happy and what you think is best for you in the long term, just remember things are constantly changing and it is good to never hold onto one thing for too long, a lover, a vocation, a lifestyle, anything. Adapt and survive.


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 26, 2013)

college took me 6 years i change school three times and dropped out twice and including online clases i went to 5 school. and i still dont know what i want to do. but cause all of those expierance i know what makes me happy. learning what makes you happy is will you will succeed. also learn skills because what is a man or woman without skills. because that what college taught me i need to learn real skills. that why i am coming april doing natural building work trade for three month. that my advice i hope that helped


----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Right on, it's just weird like there's not anything that really speaks out to me so I'll probaly just start travelling and figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## Fishkiss (Feb 26, 2013)

Depends what you want out of life man.what's a real job? Doctor,artist,waitress,teacher,fast food,humane society assosiate,gas station attendant,construction,mentor,musician,web designer,real estate agent....none of those jobs seem fake...all of them can make different amounts of money.does going to college guarantee a job in your field of study...does the amount of money you make bring happiness.or does a low paying job doing something you enjoy make you happier..its all about balance and what you want out of life.life is ever changing.I'm a union construction worker..I can make real good money,and sometimes I can really bank and spend mone y on all sorts of shit. Sometimes I'm happy just bartending or traveling or making jewelry or just getting any random job.I'll live in a tent or a house full of ppl.It just sort depends what I want or how I feel at any certain time in my life.I've been on the road for yrs and mnts and had my own place for yrs or mnts.I'm 33 shit always can or will or does change....and remember shit really changes if you knock someone up.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 26, 2013)

glad i don't care for pussy


----------



## travelin (Feb 26, 2013)

at fifty, i am an experiencied craftsman and carry a union ticket for that trade.

it pays what few bills my wife and i consent to have and to keep up the type of lifestyle we have agreed upon.

this is living in a decent rv, having a decent truck to pull it with, having other rvs and vehicles(more than we really need but at least there is a decent place to store them), being able to afford as full a pantry and freezer and fridge in the rv, and having enough in savings to get to the next city or at least live off the grid for six months to a year without working.

it pays for the tiny land payment inherited from my fathers purchase in 1977 of prime east texas farm land, a place i one day hope to retire to once i get done with the road tripping.

the pensions from the careers hopefully will see us through our twilight years on the farm.

what is pressing upon me now is health. my work and my wife's work both bring insurance as part of the package and we are learning at our ages that it is exceedingly desirable to have that health insurance. ive probably burned through 50 grand of medical care in february alone. having those insurance cards ensures much more and better health care than being indegent and trying to do it on cash alone.

i guess that makes us slaves to a system but it keeps us alive and mostly healthy.

its at least some sort of gameplan and we talk about not getting discouraged, that our course is one that is easily maintained and there is at least something to look forward to for a few years after this lifestyle comes to an end.

yes, i am very much aware this is not considered optimal for many here on this forum. kind of violates the fuck-the-system, no-one-tells-me-what-to-do lifestyle attitude.

really didnt plan it this way, was always happy-go-lucky until this last marriage and while it isnt much its better than living out of the trunk of a car or back of a pickup like i did for years and years.


----------



## thapoet (Feb 26, 2013)

my philosophy? whatever you feel you can't live without is your master... I cannot find happiness in anything which holds dominion over me. albeit a job, a career, a dollar, a degree, four walls, or a cave I am lost in.... happiness is letting go, experiencing the pain of releasing it, and realizing that without doing so, you can't begin the search for the next bit of joy... I have had many crutches, and learned to walk again after releasing them... some people call my philosophy "refusing to grow up"... I say its refusing to give in


----------



## rails2rails (Feb 26, 2013)

I think age and life experience has much to do with it, we're all full of piss & vinegar when we're young, doesn't mean we know a damn thing about life. There's no substitute for time and experience. In the meantime, you're only young once, don't get bogged down with society's bullshit too quickly.


----------



## schmutz (Feb 26, 2013)

If I ever get my record expunged I really wanna be a Jr High English teacher (cuz I wish I had a teacher that cared about me when I was that age and cuz English has always been my passion). I am getting my degree right now with an emphasis in creative writing and literature. In the meantime I am learning the value of family....I am working in the family business (running the office in an auto repair) while my mum watches the kids for me. I never ever would have seen myself doing this three years ago, but I am content for now. Once my kids are 18 I have other plans....I am looking at RVs and airstream, I am socking away money for property and I am planning on hitting the road when I please, for as long as I please....hopefully my kids will wanna join me cuz life should be an adventure


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Feb 26, 2013)

while you're young, fuckin travel!


----------



## travelin (Feb 27, 2013)

fully agree with the above post.

the very day i realized i could take my trade on the road and see this country while still making a halfway decent living i began to make plans to do so and within two months had streamlined my life to be able to do so.

and i did.

for the record, i do consider myself very lucky.


----------



## rails2rails (Feb 27, 2013)

Youth is not a license to be irresponsible,disrespectful and ignorant, however.


----------



## muffnbuttn (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to be an alternative practitioner of medicine and healing techniques (Hands on Healing, Nutritional counselor, herbal remedies).

When I was in in grade school I saw Dragon Ball Z for the first time and I knew I wanted to be the strongest martial artist in the world and protect people just like Goku!  But they didn't have a career for that but I ended up really wanting to be a healer because I felt disease and sickness was really stupid and there's no excuse to have them in a world where we have the means to prevent it. So I got attuned to Reiki when I was 17 and though I don't practice too much on others I can do some good with it 

With my decision made I went to get my associates in Science as I tried to figure out what expensive school I was going to have to learn at for 6 years and then spend a good portion of my life afterwards paying it off. I never wanted school, there's a lot I don't agree with it. It's just not how I want to spend my time. I can see myself taking some classes but never a program. I was so unhappy those 2 years going through my associates degree, which I never got because I dipped out before I filled all the requirements but I never cared, it did nothing to help me get to where I want to be.

I got A's and B's and a few C's those two years but I never saw the grades from my last semester. Drawing pictures of body modifications I wanted in the future thinking that I'd rather die than not be myself. I was so horrified by the existence I was living I would find myself zoning out in my car the parking lot in wondering if I was cursed to live this way forever. Then visiting my friend who was going to school in Richmond, VA I saw drifters for the first time and it gave me new hope. I knew I'd be out there with them someday. And since then I've been dreaming big. I want to help create self sustainable earthship villages and work with communities to make the world a better place. I believe everyone should have their basic needs met and I'll do everything I can to make it happen before I die. But I got a little distracted the last some years with boyfriends but now I'm ready to hit the road for the first time and start my life's path 

Though I still want to be a healer, I never want to make a profit from it. But I guess what I'm trying to say it, if something doesn't feel right, if you're not happy doing what you're doing, there's always another way. Be patient; take your time. And don't let anyone convince you you can't do something. And always aim to manifest your highest thoughts of yourself. Anything is possible. DREAM BIG! Your wildest dreams are waiting for you to believe so they can be real! You can travel the world and back and still find you have time to do it over a million more times


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 9, 2013)

Hell I'm 49 and still don't know what to do with my life...but back when I was a young buck like yourself I was lucky enough to get hooked up with some growers in North Cali to do some trim work... had I been smart I would have stayed and grown my own patch and bought land with the proceeds


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)




----------

